# First IWC Watch - Portuguese v. Portofino?



## lexsportiva

Hey all,

I'm about to buy my first IWC (in fact, my first real watch), and I'm kind of torn between the Portuguese Automatic and the Portofino Vintage. I found photos online of exactly the two that I looked at this afternoon at the IWC store in Beverly Hills (see attached).

Can anyone offer any advice about these two watches? I'm an attorney, so looking for something to wear with suits, but also to wear on weekends or daily with jeans, etc. Love both designs, and get that the Portofino is a little more old school.

If you've owned one or both, or just have any thoughts about them, I'd love to get some advice. They appear to be the same price essentially.

Thanks!


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm still new to IWC myself so I probably am not the best to answer, but I'll give it a go 

Looks to me like the Portofino IW544801 is quite a bit larger then the Portuguese Automatic IW500109. Also the later is automatic where as the former is self wind.

What did you think when you tried them on? Was the larger size more suitable or the smaller sized watch? Do you want to remember to wind it or prefer (like me) automatic?

As I said, I'm still new in IWC land yet when a newbie like me thinks IWC I immediately think 'Portuguese', spitfire, classic pilot. I never even heard of the Portofino a few weeks ago.

After seeing the Portofino, I must say I was really surprised at how nice they looked. I gotta go see one in the 'steel (flesh)' some time. They have some nice entry level models that wont break the bank for me . However I'll still go with the Pilot Chrono for my first IWC.

Also, do get a quote from the forum Mod Dimer (Ace Jewellers). He's an AD and got me a very good price. Not sure what price your Beverly Hills AD will negotiate to but I will be saving around $2k+ from buying local, even with Australian import tax.


----------



## lexsportiva

Yeah, in person the Portofino was definitely a little larger, and looked much larger on the wrist.

They both looked great on, and both felt good, although the Portuguese had a cool clasp band that was more comfortable. I think I'm leaning towards the more modern looking Portuguese dial and shape, but yeah, they both look amazing. I didn't think to ask the folks at the shop about the mechanics, so I don't know if there's a difference in quality inside the two watches. Not sure about the legacy aspect, either. Wondering if the Portuguese would be more "collectible" in the future since it seems to be so well known and associated with the company, and the Portofino Vintage watch seems a little obscure almost even.

If I had to choose right now, I'd probably go Portuguese though.

Oh, the store quoted me the retail price of $10,900 for both. Do people negotiate prices? (Obviously, I'm new to this world.)


----------



## Dimer

Welcome to WatchUSeek and the IWC forum! Thanks anonym for the recommendation 

Both are great watches and both are manufacture (in-house movement). 

The Portofino had a larger diameter (44mm) but is more flat since it has a handwound movement and less power reserve. The Portuguese however is a bit smaller in diameter but the case is much thicker since it had to fit the big spring to hold the 7-days power reserve. 

The Portofino is a redesign of the first Portofino model. It is a more classic design where the Portuguese is more modern while still maintaining that classic look. If you are looking for the best allround watch, I'd go with the Portuguese. It is great for every occasion, casual or dressy. I love the movement (it is the biggest automatic movement in the watch industry) and the look of the Automatic.


----------



## rohanmce

Dimer said:


> <snip> I'd go with the Portuguese. It is great for every occasion, casual or dressy. I love the movement (it is the biggest automatic movement in the watch industry) and the look of the Automatic.


Dimer - I don't doubt your expertise but I am so surprised to hear that the Portuguese has a bigger movement than the Big Pilot... Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## vbuskirk

Same movement as the BP.


----------



## Dimer

I thought I had replied, but it seems my reply didn't came through..

Chris is right, it is (almost) the same movement. The only difference is the placement of the seconds hand.


----------



## charles2

rohanmce said:


> Dimer - I don't doubt your expertise but I am so surprised to hear that the Portuguese has a bigger movement than the Big Pilot... Would you care to elaborate?


The Big Pilot is bigger than the Portuguese Automatic, although they feature the same movement. 
This is because of the Big Pilot's soft iron antimagnetic case around the movement.


----------



## diosrl

That movement has a 8-9 power reserve but it's limited to 7 days due to the fact it became imprecise at the end... I'd go for that one, it's more casual and also works as a dress watch. The Portofino is more elegant.


----------



## Mtl20v

The Portuguese auto is a better watch to live with if it's your only one. Automatic with 7 day power reserve vs wind. Unless you are an old school guy who loves winding watches, I'd say that one is a given. And the look of the porto is also more versatile, but if you like wearing your cuffs tight...may cause issues.

A portuguese chrono may be a better option. A bit more of a classy look, but thinner and as versatile. Also automatic.... (just in case you forget to wind and end up late for a meeting  ) The difference in price can also finance a nice trip to Europe to buy the watch.


----------



## Cinq

I would also opt for the Portuguese Automatic. The hands on the Portofino black dial can be very hard to read and I have heard from several owners that the crown is a tad too small to wind it comfortably.

Another advantage of the Portuguese is that it has a date display.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## eartoear

I am torn between Portuguese Chrono and Portofino chrono. I have list in my opinion the pros of each watch

Portuguese
1. Longer tradition
2. Looks better 

portofino
1. Cheaper
2. date and day
3. Comes with metal clasps

Which one would you choose?


----------



## lexsportiva

Thank you for the responses! I know many of you recommended the Portuguese, but i actually ended up going with the Portofino. I just think it looks remarkably classy, and I also like the idea of a moonphase. I may save up for a Portuguese now too, but that's going to take me a long time! Thanks again. I'm no photographer, but I've pasted in a couple of shots of the watch below.

One thing, I've noticed that the band is not quite the right size. I'm right in between two holes. Do people recommend a clasp, trying a different band, or puncturing a new hole in the band?

Also, does anyone know how many turns I should do each day to wind this watch? I've been doing about 30, but that seems to be underwinding it, as it has stopped twice now in the night. I'm afraid to overwind it and damage it. Any thoughts?

Thanks again!


----------



## v76

For a manual wind watch, you can normally wind it till you feel substantial resistance to winding. That is how it is usually done for these kinds of watches.


----------



## Cinq

Congratulations! I am glad that in the end, you let your own feeling decide. It's _your _watch and _you _have to enjoy it! So, enjoy this lovely watch and wear it in good health!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## tpatch

Congrats. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## anonymousmoose

That's an elegant watch you got there. I like the roman-numerals. 


/posted via mobile device\


----------



## FrancoDB

Great piece - Congrats
Wear it well

Enjoy
Franco


----------



## Dimer

Cinq said:


> Congratulations! I am glad that in the end, you let your own feeling decide. It's _your _watch and _you _have to enjoy it! So, enjoy this lovely watch and wear it in good health!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Couldn't agree more!

As for winding, you cannot overwind it. Just wind the watch until you can't wind it any further and stop. You can have your strap punctured. I've done the same with my IWC strap


----------



## lonebikerider

Congrats on your new watch! I'm also a huge fan of the Portofino vintage and had pretty much set my mind on buying it, but after seeing pics of the new Portofino hand wound 8 days am torn between them...


----------



## trplthrt

Cinq said:


> I would also opt for the Portuguese Automatic. The hands on the Portofino black dial can be very hard to read and I have heard from several owners that the crown is a tad too small to wind it comfortably.
> 
> Another advantage of the Portuguese is that it has a date display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Silly question, but is the strap on in reverse on the Portugese on the left in this pic? Man I love that watch.


----------



## Dimer

trplthrt said:


> Silly question, but is the strap on in reverse on the Portugese on the left in this pic? Man I love that watch.


That is the way the strap is with the folding clasp. The tail is always on the 12 position. That way it is easier to fold the clasp.


----------



## Techniec

Very classy watch!

IMHO, as far as elegant watch designs are concerned, IWC is in a league of its own....

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## trplthrt

Dimer said:


> That is the way the strap is with the folding clasp. The tail is always on the 12 position. That way it is easier to fold the clasp.


Wow that kind of bugs me out.. I am neurotic like that. Not sure how I'd feel about the tail pointing the opposite direction when closed.


----------

